# Eurotunnel Website



## dusty (May 27, 2005)

When I've previously tried to book a return crossing on the tunnel website I've only been able to get a standard fare quotation at some stupid price over £300. I've then phoned and got a reasonably competetive price.

However last night I tried again and wonder of wonders I was offered a price if I travelled over after 2pm, a price that I took at £118 if I crossed after 5pm and a standard price. 

The £118 price was the cheapest and only £3 more than the best P&O/Stena price that I could find.

Much better below the waves than on them this time of the year!!


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Offer ends on Jan 31st so you have to book soon but you can travell up to 31/12/05, best deal I have seen for a long time. Booked mine yesterday.


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

*£123 return eurotunnel*

hi there
just booked on line £123 return in may.only thing i found a bit strange was that there was no mention of passenger numbers just what veichle which just came under campervan.you have to travel after 5 pm and return before 11 am for the cheapest fare.

regards T.C.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Just booked with The Chunnel. Leave UK 17th Feb back on 24th March, five weeks. Price...... £120.

As Pianosonic states if you put in the times he suggest then the cheap fares come up. Before I put those times in I was getting £220+

It's things like this that make this forum. This forum can save you ££££££££££££££££'s 8) :lol:


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

I should watch out for more offers as Eurotunnel are in the financial doodoo, and they've got to pull in more punters.
John


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We booked ours yesterday and got same deal as you Brian (online)


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

What dates are you going and where are you off to? if you don't mind me asking. We may be able to meet up.


----------



## 89124 (May 14, 2005)

I'd already booked the Eurotunnel "specialoffer". It did state that you had to book by 31 Jan (but could travel up to end of 2005).

However, just went on the Eurotunnel site and they still seem to be offering the special price. Don't know when it will end somewhere in the fine print it says that they could "withdraw the offer at any time".


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Not being rude Brian not posting dates on here, have PMs you


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Yes, of course, didn't realise at the time. Will reply tonight if PC stays OK, been having a few problems lately.

Looking forward to getting away. Still need some advice about where to stay in Limoges/Toulouse area and best route to travel to Costa Brava when we get to Limoges/Toulouse area. I can see a route but like to see what others suggest based on their experiences.

Speak soon


----------

